
Slashdot Turns 20 - animeseinfeld
https://meta.slashdot.org/story/17/10/03/2356229/20-years-of-stuff-that-matters
======
taylodl
And has been largely irrelevant for the past 10 years. I still remember the
day /. posted about some new web search service named Google. I was a big
AltaVista user at the time and I remember trying out Google and thinking it
was magic. Anyway, nowadays I come to HN to get my geek fix and pretty much
leave /. alone.

~~~
bitwize
The headline was "New Search Engine Google Uses Linux" or similar. I was like
"looks ambitious, but they'll never get anywhere." :)

------
leephillips
Like, I'm guessing, many people here, I used to participate in Slashdot, but
switched that finite collection of attention cycles to HN. I think the main
reason was that moderation simply failed to bury the bad stuff and surface the
good stuff, mainly due to moderator gullibility: commenters who wrote in an
authoritative voice were routinely highly scored, even when insanely wrong.
That and way too much simple immaturity, which, so far, seems to be
successfully discouraged here.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_commenters who wrote in an authoritative voice were routinely highly scored,
even when insanely wrong_

My favorite was the reverse psychology. Any post that began with: _" I know
I'll be downvoted for this ..."_ had a much higher than average chance of
winding up at +5 Insightful.

~~~
mark_edward
This still works on Reddit unfortunately

